# 16 HP Vanguard issues



## svk (Jun 6, 2020)

16 hp Vanguard Briggs engine.

I bought this mower last fall and it ran great. The starter went out on the first day and I just got it fixed today. Now the mower runs like crap! Barely starts up and then dies. I’ve verified it’s getting fuel and tried an external fuel source with fresh fuel. Any ideas by how it’s running in the vid?


----------



## svk (Jun 6, 2020)

Flywheel key fell out during installation. Problem resolved.


----------



## medalist (Aug 1, 2020)

Mmm...I know this is an old thread but Vanguard Twins are etched in my memory. I'm going to assume you removed flywheel for access?
Or did yours feature old plastic pinion gear...upgrade to metal required new flywheel?
B&S couldn't make up their mind on starter hardware. On the ones without the Torx center you need Snap On 1/4" x 10mm swivel socket for access.
A note on air cooled engines in general. They are different animals than water cooled engines in terms of valve trains. They run hard and you'll find valve lash opens up. When you have a Vanguard that seems to crank long try adjusting the valves...and consult the manual for proper technique. In the end you will save your starter and maybe some head scratching. Full choke, full throttle should fire off in seconds.


----------



## lone wolf (Aug 1, 2020)

svk said:


> Flywheel key fell out during installation. Problem resolved.


That would be a hard SOB to tune like that huh?


----------



## svk (Aug 1, 2020)

medalist said:


> Mmm...I know this is an old thread but Vanguard Twins are etched in my memory. I'm going to assume you removed flywheel for access?
> Or did yours feature old plastic pinion gear...upgrade to metal required new flywheel?
> B&S couldn't make up their mind on starter hardware. On the ones without the Torx center you need Snap On 1/4" x 10mm swivel socket for access.
> A note on air cooled engines in general. They are different animals than water cooled engines in terms of valve trains. They run hard and you'll find valve lash opens up. When you have a Vanguard that seems to crank long try adjusting the valves...and consult the manual for proper technique. In the end you will save your starter and maybe some head scratching. Full choke, full throttle should fire off in seconds.


Removed flywheel to change the gear. A poorly designed system for sure!


----------



## medalist (Aug 2, 2020)

Glad you have it sorted...being a vertical I can see how that could happen.
Keep a good battery on that should alleviate most starter issues.
Engine has some flaws but overall a good runner with longevity built in. Actually a Japanese design built here.


----------



## svk (Aug 2, 2020)

medalist said:


> Glad you have it sorted...being a vertical I can see how that could happen.
> Keep a good battery on that should alleviate most starter issues.
> Engine has some flaws but overall a good runner with longevity built in. Actually a Japanese design built here.


I’ve only used it once since that day and it fired up great. We had drought till early July which really stunted the grass. It’s growing fast now but nothing like getting a wet June.


----------

